# Qos, Layer7



## niklaus (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all,
how to make FreeBSD, the best OS, work witch Layer7 (like Layer7/Linux/l7-filter.sourceforge), no qos port base 

It is my opinion, this idea is very,very cool 

Best regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2009)

http://osdir.com/ml/freebsd.devel.pf4freebsd/2005-08/msg00118.html


----------



## tekkon (Apr 4, 2009)

There has been development for an application layer classifier for ipfirewall - http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2008-July/019086.html - named ipfw-classifyd.


----------



## gloom (Jul 5, 2009)

ipfw-classifyd uses pipe + divert 
under load will increase the delay 
Can ng_tag + altq? or ng_car? With a script binding 
There is no doubt correct...


----------

